# E46 potentimeter



## Eller (Oct 7, 2018)

Bmw e46 1998 318i 
Potentimeter halve error.

Changed to new potenti meter. Didnt Help. I then grabbed a multimeter and pin 1-2 says 1,5-4,7 k ohm and i tråd i I Should be 1-4. Is my New potentimeter bad?


----------



## Eller (Oct 7, 2018)

could it be my ccv valve, i found out it is causin' a leak,


----------

